# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Run CLEN without harsh sides

## Johny-too-small

Okay, too many peeps are having issues with their clen use. I used to hate clen, I got cramps, ocular headaches, trouble sleeping, racing heart, etc. Also, running clen for 2 weeks straight affected my training and I will not tolerate that crap! Then I realized that the obvious reason is not the clen or my inability to handle the drug, but my miss-use of the drug.

The 2-week-on-2-week-off protocol may be fine if youre not an athlete and just looking for a shortcut to fat loss. However, if youre a bodybuilder and youre doing a contest prep, the last thing you need is to suffer massive adrenal fatigue in conjunction with your body being depleted from cardio, diet and heavy training.

Here is a much "kinder" way to run clen (and get great results!!!):
1. Run clen for 2 days then take 2 days off. Repeat the cycle as much as you want.
2. Start off with 10 mcgs. Work your way up 10 mcgs at a time. Do this until you start getting the "shakes."
3. Stay at the dose until you dont "feel" anything. Then increase the dose 10 mcgs at a time.

Example of my clen protocol (using ARs Liquid Clen, good stuff!):
Day 1: 10mcgs
Day 2: 20mcgs
Day 3: off
Day 4: off
Day 5: 20mcgs
Day 6: 30mcgs
Day 7: off
Day 8: off
Day 9: 30mcgs
Day 10: 30-40mcgs
etc....etc...etc.

You can run clen for a very long time without those nasty sides and still get the same results. No need to run benadryl on the off days...no 2 week down turn, etc.

However, I dont expect everyone to like this way or agree with me and thats okay! Its just another way to do it. Try it for yourself; dont take my word for it. Just like any drug, you need to use it for your own specific needs. Good luck!

----------


## Amorphic

very interesting, i may have to give clen a second chance with this protocol

----------


## Johny-too-small

This will work very well esp. if you get bad sides from using. Ive done it with fantastic results. I lost 1-2% of my adipose tissue in 2 weeks. I only ran clen after Id been cutting for 12 weeks and I was getting to that stubborn, no good for nuthin, cheeseburger love handles. 

Oh, another thing; your clen will last MUCH longer. lol.

----------


## peachfuzz

Therapeutic dose (20, 40 and 80 micrograms/man) of clenbuterol hydrochloride, a beta 2-adrenergic stimulant, was orally administered to healthy volunteers, and the unmetabolized drug in plasma and urine was determined by enzyme immunoassay. The plasma levels of clenbuterol reached the maximum value of 0.1, 0.2 and 0.35 ng/ml, respectively, in a dose-dependent manner within 2.5 h, which lasted for over 6 h after the administration. *The half-life of clenbuterol in plasma was estimated to be about 35 h.* When the drug was orally administered repeatedly to men twice a day, the plasma level reached the plateau within 4 d after the initial administration. At that time, the plasma levels of the unchanged form were 0.2 to 0.3 ng/ml and 0.5 to 0.6 ng/ml at doses of 20 and 40 micrograms/man, respectively. The bound ratio of the drug to plasma protein was estimated to be 89-98% at a single administration of 80 micrograms of the drug. The cumulative urinary excretion of unchanged compound corresponded to about 20% of the administered dose as measured at 72 h following a single oral administration. 

this is why ive believed the 2 day on 2 day off dosing schedule to be ineffective. your never really taking a break from the clen , it seems to me like you are running lower doses longer. more of a steady ramp up as opposed to the relatively quick jump most make. thus making sides more tolerable. just my 2 cents. have you tried both protocols? if so, which one produced better results in terms of fat loss?

also is beta 2 downregulation dose dependent? or is duration more of a factor. if it is the former than i can see this working out relatively well.

----------


## peachfuzz

also whats the deal with all the latin? did i miss the memo or something? silly boys.

----------


## Amorphic

> also whats the deal with all the latin? did i miss the memo or something? silly boys.


all the cool guys are doing it :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Johny-too-small

> also whats the deal with all the latin? did i miss the memo or something? silly boys.


Morph, copied me.  :LOL:

----------


## Johny-too-small

> Therapeutic dose (20, 40 and 80 micrograms/man) of clenbuterol hydrochloride, a beta 2-adrenergic stimulant, was orally administered to healthy volunteers, and the unmetabolized drug in plasma and urine was determined by enzyme immunoassay. The plasma levels of clenbuterol reached the maximum value of 0.1, 0.2 and 0.35 ng/ml, respectively, in a dose-dependent manner within 2.5 h, which lasted for over 6 h after the administration. *The half-life of clenbuterol in plasma was estimated to be about 35 h.* When the drug was orally administered repeatedly to men twice a day, the plasma level reached the plateau within 4 d after the initial administration. At that time, the plasma levels of the unchanged form were 0.2 to 0.3 ng/ml and 0.5 to 0.6 ng/ml at doses of 20 and 40 micrograms/man, respectively. The bound ratio of the drug to plasma protein was estimated to be 89-98% at a single administration of 80 micrograms of the drug. The cumulative urinary excretion of unchanged compound corresponded to about 20% of the administered dose as measured at 72 h following a single oral administration. 
> 
> this is why ive believed the 2 day on 2 day off dosing schedule to be ineffective. your never really taking a break from the clen , it seems to me like you are running lower doses longer. more of a steady ramp up as opposed to the relatively quick jump most make. thus making sides more tolerable. just my 2 cents. have you tried both protocols? if so, which one produced better results in terms of fat loss?
> 
> also is beta 2 downregulation dose dependent? or is duration more of a factor. if it is the former than i can see this working out relatively well.



Thanks for posting. However, yes, I have ran many clen protocols. My original post is what is working for me. I lost the adipose tissue that I needed, kept my drug dose low (healthier), and sides did not affect my lifting, physical or mental constitution. 

Look at how many threads are posted about clen sides. However, dont take my word for it, try it yourself. I dont care about studies as much as I do personal evaluation and testing. Thanks.

----------


## peachfuzz

> I dont care about studies as much as I do personal evaluation and testing. Thanks.


agreed. nuff said.

----------


## notsureifsrs

If you can't tolerance the sides, just take something else...
the 40/40/40/80/80/80/80/120.../120 protocol is perfect, i barely notice any sides (besides some handshaking ) i also got much more strength when training.
and tbh even with 2wks 120mcg im not shredding down so fast...

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------


## cantstopkane

Ill give this a rry for my second clen cycle and post my opinon following

----------


## Doom44

Look awesome. Will give it a shoot

----------


## kewx007

Can someone please PM, I need help. Looking to start Clen and test e. I am a beginner. Never ran a cycle want to learn and do it right. Thanks for reading

----------

